
Israeli Spyware May Have Helped Khashoggi Killers, Snowden Says - crunchlibrarian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-07/israeli-spyware-may-have-helped-khashoggi-killers-snowden-says
======
Sleaker
> NSO said the former American intelligence contractor isn’t familiar with the
> group’s operations and has nothing authoritative to back up his claims.

Mmm love me some hearsay as journalism.

